

10 Must-Have Google Chrome Extensions for Web Developers - mdolon
http://devgrow.com/top-10-google-chrome-extensions/

======
elxx
Web Developer is a Firefox favorite of mine that also has a Chrome version
available now. (<http://chrispederick.com/work/web-developer/>)

